# Blank screen Suunto Ambit



## skulbel (Dec 4, 2012)

The screen on my Suunto Ambit HR black went totally blank, with no indication it want´s to get "well". Are there anyone who have an idea on how to fix this problem?


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

could it be the sleep mode that don't exit properly?


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

What have you tried? Plugged in again? Move watch?


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

Is it recognized by your computer? If so try to force firmware update.


----------



## sambarock (Dec 13, 2012)

srwilson said:


> Is it recognized by your computer? If so try to force firmware update.


I have exactly the same issue.
My dial is blank.

My computer recognizes it and I force the the software but not.

Please help!


----------



## Glajda (Oct 23, 2012)

Had a similar issue last week.
My Ambit's screen went blank, couldn't connect to computer, only the backlight worked.

After a day it somehow got back to life and the computer found it (probably because it discharged completely and reset). After it recharged, everything worked except I had to bump the contrast to 85% as at 50% I could hardly see anything and my battery drain was huge, about 3%/h in watch mode and 13-16%/h in training mode.

It's now in Finland for service. I hope they fix it.


----------



## Glajda (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, can't tell you what was wrong with my Ambit as they replaced it with a service unit (not sure what that means exactly, the serial number is quite different, starting with 99).

This one seems to behave normally, although I'm nowhere near the claimed 15h in 1s mode but closer to 12h.

As much as I'm disappointed it failed in the first place, I'm quite impressed with the service. It took 8 days including shipping to Finland and back.


----------



## sambarock (Dec 13, 2012)

So in the end i went to EMS (where i bought) and the watch specialist said he never seem this issue (he has the Ambit himself). The gave me a replacement on the spot so I and so far it's been working flawlessly.


----------



## denny1514 (Jan 8, 2013)

sambarock said:


> So in the end i went to EMS (where i bought) and the watch specialist said he never seem this issue (he has the Ambit himself). The gave me a replacement on the spot so I and so far it's been working flawlessly.


Having the same blanking in and out screen with mine, just recieved my Ambit 1 week ago from the Military Exchange, i have a Garmin Fenix and a Timex global no problems with them at all. Those were cheaper devices and they worked flawless. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## rimtapp (Jul 27, 2012)

Having the same issues and connecting, forcing firmware upgrade, etc. do not bring it back. Any suggestions on other corrective action? This is my third Ambit. Other two had screen issues and were replaced. Starting to question reliability of Suunto products. 
Thanks.


----------



## goomer (Feb 23, 2014)

Man that's sad to hear.


----------

